# Diet I was on before my Wedding, I lost a stone in a week



## Lucy22

Just thought I'd share this link with you ladies. I did this for one week on, one week off (healthy eating) before my wedding and I lost 2 stone in a month. 

*Obviously* this isn't a long term plan, just something for if you need to lose weight really fast or to kick start a new healthy eating plan. Its not recommended that the diet is used for more than one week at a time.

https://www.jaduncan.com/2006/04/how-i-lost-stone-in-week.html


----------



## Neeno

thnx for sharing 
I have a question though . did u follow it exactly or made any changes, and how long did the weight stay off? i mean wouldn't it come back on quickly again?


----------



## Inge

where it say "grapefruit and 1 boiled egg" is that one meal or 2 options? Sorry if that sounds like im thick :haha: Can you make slight changes or does it have to be those meal choices?


----------



## Lucy22

I followed exactly, apart from the pork chops and steak, I couldn't eat them if I tried! So I swapped them for grilled chicken :) 
When I was eating healthily, ie. no naughty things and lots of fruit and veg, it pretty much stayed off. But after the Wedding I let myself go again and I put about 8 pounds on. 

Yeah, when it says a boiled egg and grapefruit you can have both :) I don't think small changes will make a HUGE difference, but I'd only change it for another option on the menu, like I swapped the steak and pork for chicken.

Its quite tough to stick to, but if you do it you will get the results. I still use it before my Summer holidays and stuff and it works fine for me :) If you exercise you'll lose even more! But its hard to do for more than a week at a time, thats why I do one week on, one off when I'm trying to lose weight :)


----------



## RaychBunni

In all fairness I don't think I'd last a day on it. lol Though after baby I might give it a try, thanks x


----------



## Lucy22

Don't worry, I had 3 false starts before I lasted the whole week on it lol :)


----------



## RaychBunni

I'll probs send this to my sister she was really skinny and toned before the kids came along lol x


----------



## CottlestonPie

I wish I liked grapefruit lol


----------



## Inge

CottlestonPie said:


> I wish I liked grapefruit lol

same here. I dont like boilded egg either so Id prob just have toast or scrambled egg every day :haha: might give this a go this week along with some exercise :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy22

If you do it keep me updated, I'd love to hear how everyone else does on it :flower:


----------



## Gen79

Inge said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> I wish I liked grapefruit lol
> 
> same here. I dont like boilded egg either so Id prob just have toast or scrambled egg every day :haha: might give this a go this week along with some exercise :thumbup:Click to expand...

No! Please don't do this diet and exercise! These are starvation level calories (depending on how much fruit you eat). Please be careful this diet is not healthy.


----------



## Lucy22

Gen79 said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> I wish I liked grapefruit lol
> 
> same here. I dont like boilded egg either so Id prob just have toast or scrambled egg every day :haha: might give this a go this week along with some exercise :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No! Please don't do this diet and exercise! These are starvation level calories (depending on how much fruit you eat). Please be careful this diet is not healthy.Click to expand...

Its more of a detox than a diet, thats why its not recommended to be on for more than a week at a time. Obviously, this isn't suitable if your training for a marathon or something, but if you need to lose weight quickly its fine. I done it, and besides the first day, I didn't feel very hungry at all :)


----------



## Virginia

Wow...I'd imagine all the weight would just come back once you start eating normally...I wouldn't do this because I'm breastfeeding...I wish there was a "miracle cure" for weight... *sigh*


----------



## pdmcd17

how much is a stone?


----------



## Virginia

pdmcd17 said:


> how much is a stone?

14lbs


----------

